# Heated dog beds



## alice007 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi
I know I put this on the forum yesterday but think I put it in the wrong place! So, here it is again - Has anyone used a heated bed pad for a puppy? I have been told of a product called Snugglesafe - it is a plastic disc that goes in the microwave and then stays warm for about 10 hours - just wondered if anyone had used one and what they thought of it?
Thanks


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

No, so can't recommend the product. I use vet bedding or a mircrofleece blanket in the bed as these products seem to trap or encourage heat to stay around the dog.


----------

